
ESPN under fire for taking Asian announcer Robert Lee off UVA game - mbgaxyz
http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/23/media/espn-robert-lee-uva-game/index.html
======
danielvf
The town of Bondi Beach, Australia has permanently blocked construction of a
synagogue because the town council was concerned it might one day be terrorist
target[1]. But that's going straight to the win condition for the forces of
evil. Evil got rid of the synagogue and didn't even have to build a bomb.

This feels like a similar thing. At least make the forces of evil work for
chasing innocent people out of their work - don't do it for them!

[1] [http://www.news.com.au/national/nsw-act/news/bondi-
synagogue...](http://www.news.com.au/national/nsw-act/news/bondi-synagogue-
ban-over-terrorism-risk-leaves-jewish-community-shocked-and-furious/news-
story/6ec6252d613583df7797c7cac2b25de4)

~~~
dvdhnt
What a thoughtful contribution - it's thought provoking and adds depth to the
conversation. I wish more comments did as much.

You touch on an interesting topic - the point of terrorism isn't destruction,
it's to inspire fear. They're playing a long game so whether or not they
attack every event, they gain as people lose freedoms or privacy and when we
dedicate resources to security and protection that could have served another
purpose.

